# Bobber Stop Knot



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you're tired of buying pre-tied bobber stops. Buy some bulky thread, tie it directly to the line and add your own bead. It's faster and way cheaper.--Tim (See Video)


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I also leave the tag ends long enough to grab with pliers/forceps so I can tighten it if I need to.


----------

